# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسه اقرأ الدوليه في الشارقه؟؟؟

## الغزااال

السلام عليكم .....

خواتي بغيت رايكم في مدرسه اقرأ الدوليه في الشارقة ؟؟؟؟
منو عيالها في ها المدرسة بلييييز ممكن اتفيدوني؟؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## الغزااال

:Rasool1:

----------


## الغزااال

:Ast Green:

----------


## الليلكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا عندي ولد في صف سادس فيها الحمد لله المدرسة ممتازة والمعلمين كفاءة ويخافون الله والادارة متعاونة والسنة بعد اشوفهم مطورين اكثر في الانشطة الطلابية المدرسة فيها اخلاقيات يعني طلبتهم محترمين بصراحة انا مرتاحة جدا منها واي سؤال ثاني انا حاضرة وتحت امرج

----------


## الغزااال

مشكوووره الغاليه على الرد .... ممكن اعرف المدرسه في اي منطقه ؟؟؟؟ واي منهج يتبعون؟؟؟

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

حبيبتي ...انا اولادي فيها و هي مدرسة ممتااااااازة جدا...مرت فترة اول السنة كان فوضى و لكن بعيد عرفنا السبب..ان المدرسة كانت فيها لجان تشرف على المدرسة عشان تحصل المدرسة على الاعتماد الاكاديمي و شهادة الايزو...و للعلم هي المدرسة الوحيده النظام الامريكي بالامارات حاصلة على الاعتماد الاكاديمي...

نظامها امريكي ...شديدين بالعربي و الدين.و الانجلش و الماث و السينس و الدراسات الاجتماعية..و الله ما ببالغ..تحسي ابنك راجع من المدرسة فااااهم كل شي بس حل واجبات....
مسؤولين الاقساااام رائعين و متعاونيين حتى لو بدك اسئلة خارجية بتحصلي عندهم...و بما ان ابني الكبير قريد 4 بقسم الاولاد.مسؤول عنه استاذ مداح اقسم بالله كلمة رائع قليله...حتى ابني بحترمه بشكل مش طبيعي....
الخلاصة انا بنصحك فيها

----------


## الغزااال

مشكوره اختي على الرد

الصراحه وايد احس اني مرتاحه من المدرسه و ان شاء الله اسجل بنتي فيها .....

حد يعرف متى يبدأ التسجيل في مدرسة اقرأ الدوليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الغزااال

متى يبدأ التسجيل في مدرسة اقرأ الدوليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الغزااال

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

التسجيل باذن الله ب 1-4

----------


## الغزااال

:13 (30):  :13 (30): مشكوره اختي ام سيف و عمار

----------


## تابعة الرسول

الصارحه صدقها ام سيف لأنها هاي المدرسه بنت خالتي واخوانها من يوم هم اصغار فيها واللحين فالجامعه واتقول انها ما خذت كورسات انجليزي لأن المدرسه تغنيهم

وعيال خالتي اليهال فيها ما شا الله ها ولد خالتي الياهل نحنا قلنا حق خالتي كيف ادخلينه وهو صغير وما يعرف يرمس .. بس اللحين ما شا الله ما كملت عليه سنه يعرف إنجليزي احسن من اختي إلي اكبر عنه

----------


## الغزااال

:13 (22): 


> الصارحه صدقها ام سيف لأنها هاي المدرسه بنت خالتي واخوانها من يوم هم اصغار فيها واللحين فالجامعه واتقول انها ما خذت كورسات انجليزي لأن المدرسه تغنيهم
> 
> وعيال خالتي اليهال فيها ما شا الله ها ولد خالتي الياهل نحنا قلنا حق خالتي كيف ادخلينه وهو صغير وما يعرف يرمس .. بس اللحين ما شا الله ما كملت عليه سنه يعرف إنجليزي احسن من اختي إلي اكبر عنه



مشكوووووووووووووره الغاليه على الرد ... وايد ارتحت من اللي كتبتيه و ان شاء الله بسجل بنتي فيها  :Sha2:  :13 (22):

----------


## الليلكة

سجليها ان شاء الله ما بتندمين

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

حبيباتي انا تعرفت على امهات طلاب و طالبات من خلال المنتدى بنفس مدرسة اقرأ
وصارت علاقتنا كمان عالتلفون و المسجات اللي بتحب تنظم لمجموعتنا ترسل رسائل خاااصة

----------


## الغزااال

:Rasool1:

----------


## الغزااال

شو انطباعاتكم عن مدرسه اقرأ الدوليه في الشارقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بلييييز فيدوني 

 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## الغزااال

:Anotherone:

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

شو يا حلوات شو الجديد عندكم

----------


## عنيني

السلام عليكم كيفكم ياحل صديقات شو الولد بعد الاجازة

----------


## الغزااال

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## أم غلا34

وين مكانها بالضبط غاليه وكم بالضبط 
وشو عن الادارة عرب ولا أجانب

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اختي مكانها بمويلح مجمع المدارس بجانب مدرسة الشارقة البريطانية و الزهور
ادارتها المديرة الدكتورة هدى خلفان

----------


## أم غلا34

كم رسوم المدرسة تقريبا
يزاج الله خير

----------


## الغزااال

:Sob7an:

----------


## بيزيركو

السلام عليكم 

شو المراحل اللي فيها من اي مرحلة يعني او اي سن 

وشو رسومهم والماوصلات كيف

----------


## همس السحر

للافادة

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اعتقد المراحل من الروضة للعاشر
المواصلات الشارقة 2800
عجمان 3000
دبي 3500


افتحوا موقع المدرسة التفاصيل موجوده

----------


## قلبي علي ولدي

ام سيف وعمار من المعلمات المتمكنات بمدرسة اقرا الدوليه 
مشكووووووورة

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

ههههههههه...هدا السؤال صعب اشوي...لاني بخاف اظلم حد يكون ما درس ابني انت حددي اي مرحلة و انا بخبرك اللي بعرفه..
بس والله الكادر التعليمي ممتاز شديدين باللغة العربية كتير في سوبر فايزر من كي جي الى الثاني اسمها مرام راااااائعة و حبوبة و تقول انتوا لا تدرسوا قبل الامتحان هدا شغلنا نحنا
و في وحده غاليييييييييييييييه على قلبي درست ابني السنة الماضية و هلا سوبر فايزر العربي للصفوف من 3---10 على ما اظن
بس الله يجزيها كل خير
معلمة الماث مؤمنة حبيبتي و شرحها لا يعلا عليه شغل تاسيس...و معلمة الماث للرابع كمان شطورررره كتير و الها شخصية رائعة مع الطلاب 
و الله كتار.....بس انت حددي و انا بردلك
انا من خبرتي بالتدريس الخصوصية اقسم بالله بلاقي مدرسة اقرأ ممتازة...في مدارس في دبي اقساط واااااااو بس اسالي عن مستوى الطالب و عن اوراق العمل الواجب و الشرح....اااااااااه بتتعبي


اسفة للاطالة

----------


## بيزيركو

تسلمون

----------


## الغزااال

سجلت بنتي في مدرسه اقرا و الحمد الله قبلوها ... ممكن اتساعدوني بغيت اعرف اسماء المدرسات اللي درسو عيالكم في ال KG 1 .

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

مبارك حبيبتي و الله ما رح تندمي

----------


## الغزااال

الله يبارك فيج الغاليه .... يارب  :Sha2:

----------


## Um.manaa

خواتي العربي والدين قوي وشو عن الانجليزي المنهج بريطاني او امريكي 

و التسجيل للسنه هاذي متى .. االطلاب من كل الجنسيات مثل الانصار و الويس جرين 

وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## mayzeada

للرفع

----------


## huda2011

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

----------


## أم حمــد3

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## ليندااااا

اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام

----------


## يمنات

*تمت المراجعه*

----------

